# My collection.



## NeoMatrix66612 (May 27, 2007)

Hehe... no MAC, too expensive for a 17 year old like me.  

My Load *clickie!*
(primer potion gets it's own piccie for it is Jesus in a bottle)


----------



## Mien (May 28, 2007)

Pretty! Loving all the palettes, especially these, what are they?



​


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (May 28, 2007)

ummmm.... they came with a makeup case filled with makeup.  It's some generic brand called Color Impact.  I think I got it from either Costco or Sam's.


----------

